# sore bum....not for the feint hearted



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

hi,

boo2 is settling really well, but we've had a few bowel issues. at first he seemed a little constipated, with nugget-like poop. so we've been making sure he gets lots of fluids and fruit, now he's poo-ing 4-5 times a day (normal?). and his poor bum is really sore looking. he's dribbling quite a bit so was wondeirng if he's teething? apart from the bum, how would i know? he's not grizzly or anything.

also anybody got a favourite bum-cream. i've got sudocreme on at the moment, but wondering if anyone had found something better?

thnaks for you advice on this,

xruthie


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ruthie

Have you felt/looked in Boo2's mouth? to see any teeth coming through (dont mean to sound totally silly!)

my DS isnt too bad when his teeth 1st come through its when they are "finishing off" that he cry's alot

I posted about my Ds bum not so long ago http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174462.0

The advise was for metanium cream which comes in a tube and is alot more then Sudocrem HOWEVER it works!

Good luck hun

xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Ruthie

I always used sudocreme on Joe when first born but then it just didnt seem to work and he had such a sore bum it was awful. Someone recommended metanium to me and i swear by it. Its about £3 something a tube but lasts ages. It clears it up quickly too. Joe is 7 now and sometimes might get a sore bum if he has been seating a lot or has had an upset tum nad i just put a smear on and its gone the next day.

Kimx x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Metanium here all the way!!

Your GP will provide it on a script if need be too! That's how I got mine. Another option is bepanthen cream. I know a few people who swear by it and it's a bit cheaper than metanium.


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

ok thanks ladies...i'll give it a bash!

xruthie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

metanium and take it off with olive oil not water, and try and him exposed (as much as possible) to heal.  

L x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ruthie, 
Lola suffers loads with her teeth, here are some of the symptoms we regularly notice when she is teething.
Going off food
Being grumpy/clingy
Runny nose, snuffly at night and often a cough too
Red cheeks on the side she is teethin, sometimes both
Temperature, mild
Chewing things
Needing more sleep, although disturbed sleep is probably more common!
Biting things including us! (She only ever does this when teething...thankfully)
We've also found that she can have all the teething signs and we won't see teeth for ages I think they are just moving in the gums. In our experience canines and molars were particularly bad (she's cutting a 2nd molar at the moment) and her molars started arriving before she had all her incisors and long before her canines.
Hope this helps.
Viva
XXX


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with the Metanium massive!! It is a mess but it really does work. My DS bottom was raw with all the runny tummy stuff so we went to the docs and he gave me a presciption for hydrocortisone to clear up the raw bits and metanium on prescription too. I am full tax credits so my prescription was free which was a bonus   DS was really sore with it though and yes it did happen around the time he cut his back molars. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Sore bums when my 2 were teething. Did use Metainium but changed to bepanthen as less messy and worked just as well, but............ when really bad, a raw egg white was the best thing ever. I tip I got from pooh bears child minder and it really works. This lead to DH singing "how do you like your eggs in the morning, I like them smeared om my Axx! lol.

PBMx


----------

